# Question for those who have BTDT



## Linebacker (Sep 11, 2007)

I know the sounds and sights I've witnessed in combat will never go away. To be honest these "flashbacks" (lack of a better word) really do define a lot of the experiences who make me the person I am today. As daily happenings in my life occur I do understand why some things cause emotional extremes to take place from sappy to completely stonewalled. It's the taking life so seriously that is starting to wear me down. Hyper vigelance, over protective, insert any other PTSD symptom here that is stressing me and I'm sure my family and friends. I returned from a 14 month tour in Iraq in 06. I'm sure I've had the same stressors since my return. To stop the rambling and ask the question, is it "normal" for me to have to fight this 3.5 years after the fact harder than I had to the day after I got home? Could my age (42), finally growing up be pushing the maturity issue and the PTSD together? This was far from my 1st deployment, but it was my 1st with a guard unit vs. active duty unit (to me that doesnt matter, all the units I've ever been in were outstanding at their missions).
Any thoughts would be appreciated,
Brad


----------



## Lifer (Jul 31, 2008)

You could have just described me! I finally went in and got help, it doesn't get better on it's own.

Lifer


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

You MUST get rated for VA benefits, my brother. You don't say if you're still active duty or not, but if you're out, you are missing out on TONS of benefits through the VA. Not to scare you, but you are also VERY close to the "timeline" for your "Acute PTSD" to turn into "CHRONIC PTSD". I have chronic PTSD and I will live with it for the rest of my days. There is no cure. You simply can learn to manage the symptoms with lifestyle changes, self-talk, and medication (if you want to go down that road; the meds REALLY help me).

PM me and I can walk you through the application for VA benefits; I am 6 years post-Iraq and have been VA rated since 2005.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Had a friend that had PTSD from 'Nam. With help from a clinical psychologist it took him three and a half years to get him out of it. He still has "mild" flashbacks but not the trauma that went with it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Brad, sorry to hear about your troubles. My brother-in-law has PTSD from Viet Nam from the early 70s. He never sought help for it until I got involved in the 90s. I actually went with him to the VA and got him involved with a counselor, who then got him involved in group therapy. I had to go with him to every appointment for a while, but I was glad to do it. 

Between the private counseling, the group therapy and meds, he was finally able to keep it under control most of the time. He said the group therapy helped most, once he was finally able to open up in there (though it took quite a while). He never felt like he could talk to anyone about it until me, but he said hearing and talking about it with others who had been through the same thing made a world of difference. He still has bad spells now and then, but he's really improved a lot over the years and is, as he puts it, "almost normal", lol. 

So please go, get involved and get the help you need. You really can't do it on your own, and if you need encouragement hopefully you have family or friends who will go with you as I did for my brother-in-law. Like Jill said, there is lots of help waiting for you, you just have to reach out and ask for it. Good luck, hang in there, and thank you for your service, as well as to the other vets here.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

yes, it is normal. and yes, you need to go get additional help. go to the va, that's what they are here for. never served in iraq, i was medically boarded before it happened, but the va has helped me immensely with the medical issues i have resulting from my service time. the ptsd is normal, the time frame is "normal" (as much as anything like that can be normal) but you do need to actively pursue help in dealing with and overcoming it. 
best wishes to you.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I hav e acouple guys that attend my church fellowship. They were in Viet Nam, and on ehas been at the VA for several years now, and it is helping him a lot. 

Blessings on you brother. Get thee to a VA ASAP.


----------



## Jim in Ok (Jun 17, 2008)

Linebacker said:


> I know the sounds and sights I've witnessed in combat will never go away. To be honest these "flashbacks" (lack of a better word) really do define a lot of the experiences who make me the person I am today. As daily happenings in my life occur I do understand why some things cause emotional extremes to take place from sappy to completely stonewalled. It's the taking life so seriously that is starting to wear me down. Hyper vigelance, over protective, insert any other PTSD symptom here that is stressing me and I'm sure my family and friends. I returned from a 14 month tour in Iraq in 06. I'm sure I've had the same stressors since my return. To stop the rambling and ask the question, is it "normal" for me to have to fight this 3.5 years after the fact harder than I had to the day after I got home? Could my age (42), finally growing up be pushing the maturity issue and the PTSD together? This was far from my 1st deployment, but it was my 1st with a guard unit vs. active duty unit (to me that doesnt matter, all the units I've ever been in were outstanding at their missions).
> Any thoughts would be appreciated,
> Brad


You could do like I did and marry a counselor...:heh:

In all honesty, it does get better, but it takes time. You have to put one foot in front of the other and drag yourself until you feel better at times. other times, the memories are not all that bad. Three years is not all that much time in the scheme of things, and things do get better over time. This doesnt go away slowly....it takes time. 

You wont probably ever get back to the person you were before the war. Thats the bad news. The good news is, you are the sum total of all that you have experienced, and it has made you wiser. The old person has been superceded by the new; now you just have to sum it all up and find out who you are now, and who you will be into the future. When I hit that point, I made the decision to always take the bad and turn it into good...and it helped me a lot. 

Hang in there brother...it will get better, and it will get bearable. Just start finding a few good memories to replace the bad. 

Jim

US Navy vet
20 year law enforcement vet
OKC Bombing law enforcement first responder


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I have no experience to offer, but I wanted to let you know that many of us civilians really do appreciate the sacrifices that our soldiers have made. So I want to thank you for serving our country.

I have a friend who helps train dogs that they use in therapy with soldiers returning who have PTSD...he tells me that the dogs help more than they could have hoped.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Brad, you need an advocate, do you have a county veteran's services? If not or you don't know, I can get you the number of my husband's, he is here in Michigan, but I'm sure he could point you in the right direction down there. He's amazing and he really helped DH get his 100% rating, it was too overwhelming for him without help.

I agree with what Jill said, the sooner you start addressing it the better. My husband waited too long.


----------



## Linebacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies and advice from everyone. As of today, I have still not started any type of rating process with the VA; I am enrolled with the VA; however that is as far as I have gone. They (VA) gave me some sleeping pills which just made me MORE Tired, but didn't help me sleep. Last Thursday I had shoulder surgery, private doctor non-military related, which has added some level of depression, due to the fact I can't do my share of the chores. Hopefully I'll be well and able again in a couple of months and this will pass.

I have two Issues causing me to resist the VA rating.
1. I have just over 2 years until I can retire from the Guard with 14 years being active.
2. I work at a public position where I don't need the stigma floating around.

I also know the pettiness of having to be Macho and tough is my worst enemy. I have a awful hang-up about having to ask someone for help. Just posting this is a large step for me. 

Thanks Again,
Brad


----------



## Jim in Ok (Jun 17, 2008)

Linebacker said:


> Thanks for all the replies and advice from everyone. As of today, I have still not started any type of rating process with the VA; I am enrolled with the VA; however that is as far as I have gone. They (VA) gave me some sleeping pills which just made me MORE Tired, but didn't help me sleep. Last Thursday I had shoulder surgery, private doctor non-military related, which has added some level of depression, due to the fact I can't do my share of the chores. Hopefully I'll be well and able again in a couple of months and this will pass.
> 
> I have two Issues causing me to resist the VA rating.
> 1. I have just over 2 years until I can retire from the Guard with 14 years being active.
> ...


I can understand your reasons for resisting the VA. I agree 100 percent with you. You can pursue peer counseling, religious counseling, or even informal counseling without the stigma, however. There are several groups out there who can help with those areas.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Brad, I receive $2830.00 per month from the VA for my PTSD. Yes, _two thousand eight hundred and thirty dollars_. Perhaps you're struggles would be lightened with that type of compensation. I know it allows me the freedom to work on my healing. Oh, and nobody knows unless I tell them; how could they?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I never served in a combat zone so my only knowledge about this is from those coming to our unit before their discharge and living in the barracks with them. Some had problems, some not.

A friend recently told me the reason his dad was an alcoholic. He was a flame thrower operator during WWII and of German descent to compound the issue. When he arrived home from the service he was smoking 3 packs of cigarettes per day and drinking heavily. Is it any wonder?

Best wishes to you all my fellow veterans. Thanks for your service.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

the VA has just removed a lot of the red tape that was slowing down the PTSD treatment process. they are relaxing the requirements on the documentation required as well.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Sadly VA is PTSD expert in the US

Getting care is more impt than getting pension, and recent combat vets should automatically be eligible for care, but think time limit is 5 years or so so try to get SC before that deadline if you have issues- paying for care if VA can give it free is an extra burden in PTSD


----------

